# Are we allowed to make lolcow threads about minors?



## Milk Mage (Jun 28, 2020)

Does it matter whether or not their online presence can be tied to their irl identity?


----------



## contradiction of terns (Jun 28, 2020)

What an ominous set of questions. I am intrigued.


----------



## Rokko (Jun 28, 2020)

No, it is not allowed.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Jun 28, 2020)

Typically we wait until they're 18 because lolcow traits often overlap with the traits of children like being immature, emotional, and irrational. It's hard to tell of they're acting that way because they're truly a lolcow or if it's because they're just a child.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Jun 28, 2020)

how the shit have you been here for this long and not know that? People like jazz and desmond get threads because their parents are horrorcows, so it's actually their parents' thread (and then when jazz turned 18 he got a him-centric thread)


----------



## nohull (Jun 28, 2020)

Don't listen to the backseat moderators and hypocrite moralfags.
Yes, threads about minors are allowed, example: Desmond is Amazing has a thread here.


Stephanie Bustcakes said:


> Typically we wait until they're 18 because lolcow traits often overlap with the traits of children like being immature, emotional, and irrational. It's hard to tell of they're acting that way because they're truly a lolcow or if it's because they're just a child.


Why the double standard? Does it even matter as long as they are funny?


----------



## MemeGrey (Jun 28, 2020)

Its easier to ask for forgiveness than for permission


----------



## soft kitty (Jun 28, 2020)

There is no rule _explicitly _disallowing threads on minors.

But...there's a reason we've only had a few of them.

Say you have a normal lolcow, with lots of content, but they just happen to be a minor. I would make a thread in 'talk to staff' to get the final OK. Probably would not be a great idea to create a thread about a minor without permission.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Jun 28, 2020)

Only if you post nudes.


----------



## KeepHopeAlive (Jun 28, 2020)

DarkWeenix said:


> Its easier to ask for forgiveness than for permission



Not when it comes to kids.


----------



## Milk Mage (Jun 28, 2020)

dinoman said:


> There is no rule _explicitly _disallowing threads on minors.
> 
> But...there's a reason we've only had a few of them.
> 
> Say you have a normal lolcow, with lots of content, but they just happen to be a minor. I would make a thread in 'talk to staff' to get the final OK. Probably would not be a great idea to create a thread about a minor without permission.


I think I'd prefer to be on the safe side, so I'll just forget about it for now.


----------



## BlancoMailo (Jun 28, 2020)

PururinSenpai said:


> Definitely has a lot of potential with this one but I'm very sure it's against kiwi courtesy to make threads on minors since they're, technically, still kids.





Null said:


> It's not the never has been.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 28, 2020)

Most of the minor lolcow threads are actually about the parents (Desmond, Jazz, the Hartley Hooligans) as others have mentioned.

It's just bad form to have lolcow threads on minors for a lot of reasons, namely the fact that most kids and teenagers are prone to do stupid cringe-inducing things stereotypically associated with lolcows, and they usually grow out of it.

Hell, I'm pretty sure at least a few of the more lesser-known lolcows who were over 18 but under 25 eventually grew up and moved on.

The only major case of a lolcow who was a minor that I can think of is SammyClassicSonicFan, and that's because his heyday was one of the earlier cases back in 2012-2013 when the rules weren't fully codified. I'm not even sure if he has a thread on here, tbh.

Despite Sammy's online infamy, he eventually grew up and became a relatively normal adult.


----------



## Xarpho (Jun 28, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Most of the minor lolcow threads are actually about the parents (Desmond, Jazz, the Hartley Hooligans) as others have mentioned.
> 
> It's just bad form to have lolcow threads on minors for a lot of reasons, namely the fact that most kids and teenagers are prone to do stupid cringe-inducing things stereotypically associated with lolcows, and they usually grow out of it.
> 
> ...


The Jessi Slaughter page started in 2016 long after she whored herself out on 4chan as a minor and was briefly locked before she turned 18.

What separated someone like Sammy and Jessi is Sammy was largely a sperg that screamed about Sonic but grew out of it while Jessi was abused sexually and physically as a minor and is now more or less permanently damaged.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Jun 28, 2020)

nohull said:


> Don't listen to the backseat moderators and hypocrite moralfags.
> Yes, threads about minors are allowed, example: Desmond is Amazing has a thread here.
> 
> Why the double standard? Does it even matter as long as they are funny?



But in that example Desmond himself isn't the object of ridicule, his parents are, with him being their victim. See also Susan Schofield and Cory Cabana, most people hated them but had sympathy for their kids.

I can only think of one example where the ridicule has been directed specifically at a kid and that was SammyClassicSonicFan, and that was mostly light-hearted ribbing, not really the same as a regular lolcow.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 28, 2020)

Beautiful Border said:


> But in that example Desmond himself isn't the object of ridicule, his parents are, with him being their victim. See also Susan Schofield and Cory Cabana, most people hated them but had sympathy for their kids.
> 
> I can only think of one example where the ridicule has been directed specifically at a kid and that was SammyClassicSonicFan, and that was mostly light-hearted ribbing, not really the same as a regular lolcow.



Pretty much this, plus I think SammyClassicSonicFan was pretty early on in the site's history back when the Farms was still CWCki Forums and the rules and standard protocol on lolcows hadn't quite been fully established outside of Chris himself.

I vaguely remember Sammy was mostly active around the same time Deagle Nation was just getting started, and he more or less grew up and became a relatively normal person.


----------



## nohull (Jun 28, 2020)

KeepHopeAlive said:


> Not when it comes to kids.


I didn't know she was 11 I swear.


Beautiful Border said:


> But in that example Desmond himself isn't the object of ridicule, his parents are, with him being their victim. See also Susan Schofield and Cory Cabana, most people hated them but had sympathy for their kids.
> 
> I can only think of one example where the ridicule has been directed specifically at a kid and that was SammyClassicSonicFan, and that was mostly light-hearted ribbing, not really the same as a regular lolcow.


Aeromatic comes to mind as an example of an underage lolcow.


----------



## secaps esu ot degaruocne (Jun 15, 2021)

Yes, minors can have threads on KiwiFarms.


----------

